# My old Craftsman 5 speed



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

I found my old photobucket account, and it had the pics of when i first painted my old craftsman, and the second time i painted it too 
Also shows some of my garage from the old house, i miss it so much!

Here it is after it got painted the first time, this was me changing the oil.









the hood









other side, the red thing on the stepside was my makeshift cup holder 









Front end and an old lic. plate i got









Rear end with the lights I added









somewhat of a before pic










Now onto the second paint job and switches for the old hood lights









Closer look @ the switches/outlets. The 2 wire outlet on the right was for my 12 accessories that I had, and I had an inverter to make the left outlet do regular 120V. I used that mostly for the bush trimmers instead of getting a long cord.









This is where I would put the inverter









Here it is with the inverter. I posted these pics to an electrical forum im part of, they flipped out on me :lmao:


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

here is another pic from 2010 when we had a big flood


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I like the geared trannys much better.... Nice old tractor...


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

wjjones said:


> I like the geared trannys much better.... Nice old tractor...


Yeah, it was nice until i knocked it out of place when trying to beat a tire off of it. since then it became a pita to shift and grinded like all hell over he next few years till i sold the frame and transom for 20$


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

You need to look around for you a GT5000 with a geared tranny...


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Joe,
That was a really cool set-up you had. I guess the electrical folks went crazy wondering if you had fused the circuits as each came from the power source... Those older tractors do take more of a beating since they have geared trannys. New stuff is easier to operate in most cases however, the trade off is longevity of the ground drive. Most are ok, however, once the belts become worn, they just won't go...
Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch
Custom Bumpers and Hitches


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

ftorleans1 said:


> Hey Joe,
> That was a really cool set-up you had. I guess the electrical folks went crazy wondering if you had fused the circuits as each came from the power source... Those older tractors do take more of a beating since they have geared trannys. New stuff is easier to operate in most cases however, the trade off is longevity of the ground drive. Most are ok, however, once the belts become worn, they just won't go...
> Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch
> Custom Bumpers and Hitches


Haha. They went crazy when I was mixing 12 and 120volts.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey, That's what makes it interesting. Never stop trying to amaze yourself or others... Just be sure to fuse everything.... We would never get anywhere if not for experiments!!!
I enjoy walking the same kind of tight line!!!
Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch
Custom Tractor Bumpers and Hitches


----------

